#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [作品] 自製狼爪.......

## 狐狸

拜託各位狼人們...
幫我看看這個像不像是狼爪~~~
我要裝到狼手套上的~^^

狼爪相簿
http://photo.xuite.net/digimontokyooooo【網址失聯】

如果有什麼不太像的地方請告訴我~~~
我會改進重作!!! 




> 聯結失聯標示
> 站務  幻貓
> 2011/11/22

----------


## Wolfy

爪子加上毛毛就很像獸爪了.

不過近拍技術還要加強XD

----------


## Graywolf

自己做的,很厲害的說~
(其實我一開始以為是用木頭還是什麼慢慢削呀~磨呀變成那樣的XD")

-------------------
(近拍不清楚是因為沒開近拍模式~?)

----------


## 狐狸

喔~~那不是用木頭唷!!!
那是一種白色永遠不會乾掉的黏土...~~
定型後拿去烤箱烤一烤~~就會變硬的神秘武器!!!!!!!

路人::不過話說回來....烤出來應該是白色的呀....~"~

狐:: (驚!!!)....是...是的..
因為我放進去烤的時候跑去玩電動....(跪...)
所以就烤焦了...orz

不過真的是焦的剛剛好耶!!!我本來是想要烤好再上色....(因為是白色)
...沒想到烤焦後反而霹靂無敵像狼爪的= =''''
哈.....~"~


近拍模式呀....我不會用說...
我都只有用自動模式XD""....

----------


## Kazel

這是哪種土?
樹酯土還是超輕土哩?
最近想用這類的東西做裝飾品..~

----------


## 狐狸

> 這是哪種土?
> 樹酯土還是超輕土哩?
> 最近想用這類的東西做裝飾品..~


你說的那兩種我都還沒有買來玩過....
我用的是"軟陶"!
也是跟樹旨土一起賣的唷!!....就是同樣黏土類的意思拉~

我覺得可以DIY成很多東西耶!!!
像我那個狼爪...用來做手機吊飾或是項鍊都不錯....

(咦..不是要用來裝在狼手套上的嗎....= =")

----------


## Wolfang

陶土呢？
烤完變很硬，掉到地上還會碎掉.....

----------


## 狐狸

> 陶土呢？
> 烤完變很硬，掉到地上還會碎掉.....


陶土...要很高溫去烤!!
而且質感粗操....
掉到地上的確會碎~~~

我這個掉到地上都沒事唷!!!哈~~~^^

今天打算做10個!!
這樣毛毛靴就有指甲拉

----------


## 狐狸

今天做了10個...

----------


## 狼狼

哇，好帅啊。
大概多大啊。看不出比例啊。

----------


## 狐狸

> 哇，好帅啊。
> 大概多大啊。看不出比例啊。


因為那是要裝在毛毛靴上面的...
所以做的比較大~
黏上去後變狼靴囉~~!



我會另外再做小的..要裝在狼手套上面的~^^

----------


## 野狼1991

哇~~好好喔~~~~
我也要~~~~!!!!
恩??那"軟陶"是在哪買的??
又是要用啥烤阿??
我有想做.....=//////=

----------


## 狐狸

> 哇~~好好喔~~~~
> 我也要~~~~!!!!
> 恩??那"軟陶"是在哪買的??
> 又是要用啥烤阿??
> 我有想做.....=//////=


手工藝品店都有賣..../O\"
不然就是大間一點的書局.文具店
可以去放黏土的那一區看看~
而且還不貴...也有點貴...nro

烤的話用一般的烤箱即可~
170度每一公分烤10分鐘...
如果要我的那種顏色...
要故意烤焦~~才會有唷!

----------


## 野狼1991

謝謝阿~
=  =+既然知道方法了....
嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿~~~~~好~!!!那我也來~!!!

----------


## 狐狸

> 謝謝阿~
> =  =+既然知道方法了....
> 嘿嘿嘿嘿嘿~~~~~好~!!!那我也來~!!!


喔喔!!那...加油XD~~~

----------


## 豪華王

> 喔~~那不是用木頭唷!!!
> 那是一種白色永遠不會乾掉的黏土...~~
> 定型後拿去烤箱烤一烤~~就會變硬的神秘武器!!!!!!!
> 
> 路人::不過話說回來....烤出來應該是白色的呀....~"~
> 
> 狐:: (驚!!!)....是...是的..
> 因為我放進去烤的時候跑去玩電動....(跪...)
> 所以就烤焦了...orz
> ...


痾...狐狸你沒設定時間阿...
不過可以烤出這種效果實在很棒~

----------


## 狐狸

時間唷...
我是沒有看時間拉..
大多都是不停翻面囉~
然後...
烤~烤烤~~~烤到從烤箱外面看進去可以就好囉~^^

----------


## ShadelanJenn

軟陶一塊很貴嗎？ 

新竹的話，我跑美術用品社 竟然沒有在進貨了...因為不好賣 =W="

店長拿出別的顏色的，因為白色沒有了，就挑了皮膚色的，不過一塊75元，大小5(CM)*5，這樣算貴還是便宜？

我只是看到這樣小小一塊，就要75元，有點驚訝，有點...有點...。(不過老闆算我兩塊100，原本已經掏出兩張小紅紙了。)

新竹，有些東西好難找啊！ (亂叫中！)

恩...一塊看起來，包裝還沒拆，好像肥皂，軟軟的摸起來好舒服，味道跟黏土有一點不太一樣。(還聞？)

----------


## 狐狸

軟軟的到時候會變很硬喔XD 千萬別加水

一塊75喔..可能台比物價比較高吧
我在台中市買一塊65
不過你能殺到2塊100也太猛了吧XD"

----------


## q740405

原來製作爪子也有這種方法.感謝妳的告知
.本來還以為要跑去手工藝品點買人工的假虎牙首飾呢!

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

手工高手~有空告訴我們技巧如何做一個~超好的爪子

看了好羨慕唷

----------


## 羊咩Mei

哇嘎～～超厲害的！
阿勒！是不小心烤焦的！？
哇嘎～～～那更厲害嘎！！｛遭拖

話說我對那些狼手套的製作方法一竅不通說ＸＤ
有空可以教我嗎｛睜亮眼ＸＤ

----------


## 犬风库狼

> 提醒:文章字數過少缺乏內容
> 請利用編輯功能充實內文
> By 站務總管J.C.


十個爪子全烤焦了。。。。。ORZ

----------


## ssam18tw

做的還真不錯 烤焦的部分也很像狩獵後的痕跡呢

題外話剛開始看到它 竟然讓我想起黑糖饅頭....大概是我太餓了

----------

